# Diabetic ketoacidosis afterwards



## ChloeNelson1993 (Feb 11, 2017)

Hello,

I am a Type 1 and have been since 2000(aged 6). It's fair to say it's been a bumpy ride for 17 years as with all I'd imagine.

I am writing for some advice on an issue I have been having after an episode of diabetic ketoacidosis back in December due to illness.

Since my admission with the above I have had nausea on and off and issues with belching, which is increasingly getting worse. No other symptoms and when I went to see my GP they said they had no idea and to speak to my DSN which is proving difficult also.

Wondered if anyone has had similar problems as I'm worried there is an issue with the acid or gases since my DKA.

Ive also had 3 episodes of ketone in my urine which I've controlled at home with my bloods as per DAFNE guidelines(completed July 2016) after every time I've drank alcohol since my admission which I've never had issues before with either.

Sorry for the ramble ( I'm also new to this site)


----------



## grovesy (Feb 11, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2017)

ChloeNelson1993 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a Type 1 and have been since 2000(aged 6). It's fair to say it's been a bumpy ride for 17 years as with all I'd imagine.
> 
> ...


Hi Chloe, welcome to the forum  I'm afraid I can't offer any real help there. I had DKA when I was diagnosed, but recovered quite quickly from it and don't recall having any 'after effects' that went on for weeks afterwards. Have you made any changes to your diet lately? Ketones in your urine could just be 'dietary' ketones if you are taking your insulin and blood sugar levels are normal - everyone gets these at a low level if they haven't eaten for a while, or eating low carb.


----------



## Ginny03 (Feb 11, 2017)

I was in hospital with DKA on a yearly basis when I was growing up - basically every time I had flu! I've also been in once or twice as an adult. I often had nausea and gas when I was discharged, usually down to bad acid reflux, but it has always gone off in a week or so. I'd go back to the gp - any number of things could be causing your symptoms and I'd be doubting whether it was necessarily diabetes related, though it might be affecting your diabetes - my brother's had a stomach ulcer with similar symptoms.


----------



## john pardo (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## ChloeNelson1993 (Feb 12, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Hi Chloe, welcome to the forum  I'm afraid I can't offer any real help there. I had DKA when I was diagnosed, but recovered quite quickly from it and don't recall having any 'after effects' that went on for weeks afterwards. Have you made any changes to your diet lately? Ketones in your urine could just be 'dietary' ketones if you are taking your insulin and blood sugar levels are normal - everyone gets these at a low level if they haven't eaten for a while, or eating low carb.



Yeah the ketones are only after a night of drinking alchol when I feel too sick to eat , they just worry me because I don't want to end up back in hospital with DKA so I've had to stop drinking alcohol. 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## ChloeNelson1993 (Feb 12, 2017)

Ginny03 said:


> I was in hospital with DKA on a yearly basis when I was growing up - basically every time I had flu! I've also been in once or twice as an adult. I often had nausea and gas when I was discharged, usually down to bad acid reflux, but it has always gone off in a week or so. I'd go back to the gp - any number of things could be causing your symptoms and I'd be doubting whether it was necessarily diabetes related, though it might be affecting your diabetes - my brother's had a stomach ulcer with similar symptoms.



Yeah unfortunately it wasn't my first DKA episode I had a few when I was a teen and 'rebelling' and ended up in a coma due to this. I've never had after effects however and I also thought it strange that I was told to speak to the DSN who doesn't specialise in nausea and stomachs. I think I will get another GPS second opinion as the nausea is affecting my diabetes so needs to be sorted really . 

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2017)

ChloeNelson1993 said:


> Yeah the ketones are only after a night of drinking alchol when I feel too sick to eat , they just worry me because I don't want to end up back in hospital with DKA so I've had to stop drinking alcohol.
> 
> Thanks for your reply


In that case they are probably just dietary ketones, and as long as they are at low levels and you are taking your background insulin adn blood sugar levels are good to reasonable, there shouldn't be any worry on that score. You're more likely to get DKA if you forget your insulin or if you have a pump failure without realising it for a while, or if you fall ill and it becomes very difficult to manage your insulin. Maybe the belching is related to the after-effects of drinking? I certainly understand your desire to never get DKA again, it is a truly horrible experience!  I'd stay away from the alcohol - it'll be better for your health overall and what's the point if it just makes you worried and poorly? 

What insulin do you use?


----------



## ChloeNelson1993 (Feb 12, 2017)

Northerner said:


> In that case they are probably just dietary ketones, and as long as they are at low levels and you are taking your background insulin adn blood sugar levels are good to reasonable, there shouldn't be any worry on that score. You're more likely to get DKA if you forget your insulin or if you have a pump failure without realising it for a while, or if you fall ill and it becomes very difficult to manage your insulin. Maybe the belching is related to the after-effects of drinking? I certainly understand your desire to never get DKA again, it is a truly horrible experience!  I'd stay away from the alcohol - it'll be better for your health overall and what's the point if it just makes you worried and poorly?
> 
> What insulin do you use?





Northerner said:


> In that case they are probably just dietary ketones, and as long as they are at low levels and you are taking your background insulin adn blood sugar levels are good to reasonable, there shouldn't be any worry on that score. You're more likely to get DKA if you forget your insulin or if you have a pump failure without realising it for a while, or if you fall ill and it becomes very difficult to manage your insulin. Maybe the belching is related to the after-effects of drinking? I certainly understand your desire to never get DKA again, it is a truly horrible experience!  I'd stay away from the alcohol - it'll be better for your health overall and what's the point if it just makes you worried and poorly?
> 
> What insulin do you use?



Yeah it's usually because I can't eat due to the sickness so only take my BI and not my QA. It's not worth it your right it's just strange as I was always a party girl beforehand. 

I'm on levemir long acting and novorapid quick acting on a carbohydrate counting basis ( as per DAFNE) , my hba1c has reduced from 103 to 76 since July with the course and new insulin regime it has been helpful


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2017)

ChloeNelson1993 said:


> Yeah it's usually because I can't eat due to the sickness so only take my BI and not my QA. It's not worth it your right it's just strange as I was always a party girl beforehand.
> 
> I'm on levemir long acting and novorapid quick acting on a carbohydrate counting basis ( as per DAFNE) , my hba1c has reduced from 103 to 76 since July with the course and new insulin regime it has been helpful


That's a terrific improvement Chloe, well done!  Lots of people find a real benefit from DAFNE  I stopped drinking completely over a year ago now - haven't missed it and the benefits I have found have been enormous, so hopefully you will too


----------



## sunny sanghera (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi welcome well I have ended up in hospital recently but for the opposite reason due to severe hypos while I was sleeping and I almost went in a coma luckily my mum rescued me in the nick of time has happened twice all I can remember is the paramedics in my room


----------



## ChloeNelson1993 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi

Sorry to hear that , overnight hypos are the worst at the best of times( I'm current wide awake from one myself at the moment). 

I hope you get sorted soon , being hospitalised is awful.


----------



## sunny sanghera (Feb 14, 2017)

ChloeNelson1993 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry to hear that , overnight hypos are the worst at the best of times( I'm current wide awake from one myself at the moment).
> 
> I hope you get sorted soon , being hospitalised is awful.


Tell me about it but you can't win it's either hypo or hyper


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 14, 2017)

sunny sanghera said:


> Hi welcome well I have ended up in hospital recently but for the opposite reason due to severe hypos while I was sleeping and I almost went in a coma luckily my mum rescued me in the nick of time has happened twice all I can remember is the paramedics in my room




How terrifying, thank god your mum was there. This is a big fear of mine too and causes me sleepless nights


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 14, 2017)

ChloeNelson1993 said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry to hear that , overnight hypos are the worst at the best of times( I'm current wide awake from one myself at the moment).
> 
> I hope you get sorted soon , being hospitalised is awful.




Hi, hope you feel better today.


----------



## sunny sanghera (Feb 14, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> How terrifying, thank god your mum was there. This is a big fear of mine too and causes me sleepless nights


Yes it was especially when it has happened twice it really is an unpredictable condition one minute am hypo then am hyper wish I could keep it down the middle all the time I feel better now but need to get my hypo unawareness back as it's gone which is why am in more danger


----------

